# 6th coming in july (confirmed?)



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Guys and girls, I have heard, from a very reliable souce, that GW Staff have been told not to attend the GT in july (I belove its july) as they will be busy with 6th ed


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so 6th ed is comming right after the GT?

tho seeing as it's GW it'll be right before the GT so its an utter clusterfuk haha


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

around the same date.....


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance here... what does the GT stand for? 

Also, this would mesh with many other rumours (like the leaked release schedule) and the calendar for warhammer world having a "cataclysm" event at July 15th.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Grand tournament


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Lol it would really make people cram for the tournament if it was released the week before. The winner is the person that makes the least amount of rule mistakes.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Lol it would really make people cram for the tournament if it was released the week before. The winner is the personal that makes the least amount of rule mistakes.


Yup it would be pretty damn interesting to watch from the side lines as well......"Hey can my assault marines move 18" now?? other player: No they said -6" to movement and normal troops move 3 in order to make games longer!"


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

b4/just after. Around that date....


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

1st July sounds about right.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Even IF 6th. ed was released before the GT, I would hope the GT would follow 5th. ed. Most companies would not pull such a stunt and risk alienating their income base. I know I'd be pissed off.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> Even IF 6th. ed was released before the GT, I would hope the GT would follow 5th. ed. Most companies would not pull such a stunt and risk alienating their income base. I know I'd be pissed off.


Ya but that would make sense.....We are talking about GW here!


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

With new codex releases, they aren't usually allowed until they've been out for a month. i hope this would carry over to the new ed release as well. seeing as there is a lot more info to have to learn, and an FAQ would certainly be needed.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The previous time a release (5th) coincided with GT's they used 5th edition. 6th edition was then used from the next event. But that was when they did heats so it was unfair to use a different version between heats.

I hope this is correct. Not sure if I will buy a big rule book or the starter boxset with the mini rule book if they have this option again.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

humakt said:


> I hope this is correct. Not sure if I will buy a big rule book or the starter boxset with the mini rule book if they have this option again.


If I am interested in either half of the models in the starter set then I will likely buy the starter set. Otherwise I will be very tempted to buy the mini rule book from an ebay seller even if I ultimately decide to buy the big rulebook anyway.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Recent evidence for me believes this date to be roughly correct.

Also of interesting note is that the newer apocalypse datasheets from FW make mention of the Target Priority rules. Since these are even in the Imperial Armour Apocalypse Second Edition I believe these are not simply typos.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh man. I mean, I don't like randomization either, but not being able to control what my troops do? Just roll dice and they do the rest themselves? That'll suck.

Midnight


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

GW website has a countdown thing from 19th march stating 145 days. Guess that is when it is released, which off the top of my head is middle of august. Whih is surprising as I would have put a pint on it being July.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

what countdown? you mean the 145 teaser?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Foolish whale, that is about the new paint line release.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

The Paints will be previewed THIS sat. all 145 of them


----------



## hydrus (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh joy lol can't wait to see this...145 paints where all of our paints now no longer exist and have to find their equivelant...time to stock up!!!


----------



## jayromandell (Jan 4, 2011)

I could see them introducing the 6th ed rule set, but with the sweeping changes to some core rules (as the rumors have it) entire lists will become less "Tournie Worthy." Doing that before the big game wont happen. It is however, a prime time to show off the new book and make a very public release.


----------

